

A pure-HTML5 music synthesizer (FF only for now) - hernan7
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2010/05/03/real-sound-synthesis-now-an-open-standard-in-the-browser/

======
bprater
I'm super hopeful this becomes standard in browsers. It'll open up more
creativity ways to have fun with users. Only recently did Flash include this
functionality.

Essentially, you could build apps like Ableton Live type apps in the browser.

------
sambeau
It's a shame that the demos are in Flash!

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The demo videos are hosted on Vimeo. They've embedded the Flash player but
also provided the links for you to click through and watch the same video file
via HTML5. There's a link on the right hand side of Vimeo that says something
like "Switch to HTML5 player" but it remembers your preference if you've
already switched it.

